

Felleisen hates Python - ohmyson
http://www.ccs.neu.edu/home/matthias/Thoughts/python.html
It Would Almost Be Funny If It Wasn't So Sad!
======
russell
Here is a guy who doesnt know what he is talking about. And he proposes to
implement a new language that fixes Python's flaws.

Integer division is a slippery concept. Python 2.4 returns the floor of the
result.

>>> -(5/3)

-1

>>> -5/3

-2

If a language "rounds" towards zero the results will be different and equal.

>>> from __future__ import division

>>> -(5/3)

-1.6666666666666667

>>> -5/3

-1.6666666666666667

The results are the same, but probably not what he is expecting.

The discussion about .1 reveals a fundamental misunderstanding about floating
point;. You cannot represent .1 exactly. FP should not be used for financial
applications if you want exact results. Use Decimal instead.

On the other hand, maybe understands all this and is just fishing for a
language development project.

